# My Architecture Stuff



## belthagor (Sep 24, 2015)

We were asked to make a model of open space viewed as a solid out of cement, based on an existing model, I like the way mine turned out since it's my first time using the material


----------



## popsprocket (Sep 25, 2015)

Casting with concrete is lots of fun. But it can be a lot of work to get a piece looking perfect if you really want a mirror finish.

This is actually a pretty cool exercise in teaching about space.


----------



## JustRob (Sep 25, 2015)

A versatile architectural and sculptural material is ferrocement although the quantity of steel in it makes it expensive compared to concrete. For a really peculiar construction material take a look at Pykrete. This was invented by Geoffrey Pyke, an eccentric English boffin, during WWII. I read his biography _Pyke, The Unknown Genius _many years ago and found him to be a fascinating man. I've no idea how one goes about making Pykrete though.


----------



## belthagor (Sep 25, 2015)

Thanks guys, this is the actual model, made from wood glue and 1in' x 1in' x1in' (depth) cubes






...and some scale figures at different angles, night and daytime


----------



## Bloggsworth (Sep 25, 2015)

Pykrete: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pykrete


----------



## escorial (Sep 27, 2015)

brilliant stuff


----------



## belthagor (Oct 2, 2015)

I went out in the sun, with a small table, with simple version of model drawn viewed from the top and traced the shadow at different times of day, as the sun moves.





I also drafted arrows to show the way someone would move through my model, the paths in it

(The bolder/lighter shaded arrows show difference between height)


----------



## Amnesiac (Oct 3, 2015)

Very very cool....


----------



## Evocraft RPG (Nov 27, 2015)

You should do an animated video with those little paper people in the dark wooden house. Kind of eerie and compelling.


----------



## belthagor (Dec 5, 2015)

Evocraft RPG said:


> You should do an animated video with those little paper people in the dark wooden house. Kind of eerie and compelling.



sadly my 1x1x1 inch wooden cubes are no longer glued together, but I could make a different wooden house and try it out...


----------



## kekmaw (Jan 16, 2016)

Good stuff!


----------

